# Road Trip...East Coast USA 10/29..in my RV..



## NancyMoranG

Hi all,
Our volunteer job is done Oct 25 and we will leave Cape Cod for North Carolina Outer Banks for the winter.
We could end up with a couple of days around D.C. Or Viginia Beach...
Anyone along the way? Maybe not this trip, but we are coming back to Cape next year so we will have this route again...
Just curious, maybe a cup of coffee with someone some day?
Nancy


----------



## The_Traveler

If you are coming through MD/DC before 1 Nov (I leave that day), would love to meet for coffee.
I actually live north of DC about 20 miles and south of Baltimore so, if you want, I can meet you at a large parking area  500 feet off of I 95, dump your RV, take you for coffee and bring you back - no problem.
Would love to do it.

(And, if really necessary, you could bring your spouse.  )

Lew


----------



## spiralout462

If you take the Bay Bridge to the Eastern Shore, and head south on rt.13, Chincoteague Island VA might be worth a stop for you.  This is a beautiful slice of our country filled with birds!  If you decide to stop in the area I would love to have a cup of coffee with you guys!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Hey thanks guys!  Planning our route/timing this weekend.


----------



## snowbear

South of DC along US-301, about 25 miles north of  the Nice bridge (crossing over Potomac into VA).  I work just off of I-95/I-495 (Capital Beltway), exit 17.

I would certainly be interested in meeting for coffee at either location.


----------



## The_Traveler

Since I imagine you've done this many times before, you probably are aware but just in case.

If you are coming down 95, crossing the Hudson and continuing South on Garden State or 95 to  New Jersey Turnpike, if you have EZ-Pass you will save lots of time and significant money from reduced tolls.
Plan on getting past Exit 8 on NJ Turnpike (295) (~65 miles from George Washington Bridge) well before 3.
Turnpike gets narrower there and there is often huge backup.
That will also get you to merge of  NJT and 95 below Philadelphia.  two four lines become one four lane and traffic at rush hour gets clogged.

Best highway snakc and pee stop is in Delaware just a few miles south of this merge.

If you get to Baltimore Beltway around 4 PM going South, do not stay on 95; that goes directly through city.  It is the main commuter road out of Baltimore and will be clogged with traffic once you are through the tunnel.
Instead take 895 through Harbour Tunnel, same distance, same tolls but much less traffic.

Follow 805 and it eventually dumps you on 95 below the Baltimore Beltway and past 90% of the southbound traffic.







Lew


----------



## NancyMoranG

Lew, thanks. We normally go a different route and stay off 95. Only doing because of our Outer Banks destination.


----------



## The_Traveler

Coastal NJ is pretty but the traffic is a bear.
Ditto upper MD - and because of the geography most roads actually cross 95 which runs close to the coast.
If you have lots of time there are other, more pleasant routes further West but they are considerably longer.

Timed right and using EZ Pass, New York from G.W. bridge to Baltimore is 3-3.5 hours easily.
 From Balt/DC, if you have time, you could take 3/301 which is much more scenic, albeit longer.
If you really want scenery, you could go over onto Eastern shore and head south there to the tip of southern MD and cross the bay there.

I hope you have time for coffee in this area.

Lew


----------



## snowbear

We used 50/301/DE 896 almost exclusively when we were shuttling back and forth between Wilmington, DE and home, though we did use US13/DE 1 between Wilmington & Middletown on occasion.


----------



## snowbear

The_Traveler said:


> southern MD and cross the bay there.



Come on - Southern MD is Charles, Calvert & St. Mary's counties, though parts of Prince George's sometimes want to play.


----------



## NancyMoranG

At 65' we take any advice we can get on roads!


----------



## snowbear

The 301 route through DelMarVa is pretty good; below Middletown, DE there isn't much until you get to Queenstown, MD.  If you are travelling at dark, be aware of the numerous deer that feed in the fields and along the roadside.  There are two RR crossings and somewhere between 15 and 20 flashing yellow lights for intersections. Below Queenstown, US 301 and US 50 share the same pavement until you get to Bowie, MD where 301 heads south to VA and 50 continues to DC.  The Bay Bridge is toll for North/East bound only.  It's a two span / five lane bridge.  Normally they have two two lanes in each direction and one closed for emergency vehicles only, but they typically change to one westbound lane in the afternoon.  The state will prevent large vehicles (trucks & RVs) from using it during high winds.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Rule #1 : Never drive an RV in the dark!


----------



## NancyMoranG

We leave in a.m. And will stop in Ct.
Saturday we will be doing Tappan Zee Bridge and down to NJTP/95, to 195 to 295/40 into Delaware. 
We were going to stay the night at Cabelas in Wilmington, but we hear that is very loud, so will be in general vicinity for Saturday night.
Sunday is getting 13 thru Dover to 13/50 and will be Quinby, Va give or take a few miles.
Hitting N.C. On Monday

We usually drive @ 4-5 hrs a day including rest stops so we can avoid traffic. Yes, we are 1 of those people you see at Walmart parking lots overnight, If we are just driving thru.


----------



## spiralout462

If ya'll decide to take a small detour to Chincoteague Island on  Sunday you can visit my store for lunch or coffee.  I'll PM the numbers.


----------



## SquarePeg

Safe travels Nancy!


----------



## NancyMoranG

Thanks guys, looks like great driving weather.


----------



## JoeW

Sorry I'm joining the conversation late.  Have a safe drive to the OBX.


----------

